# Ever heard of a TrimTramp?



## jedgerton (Jul 2, 2009)

I picked up a device called a TrimTramp that I think might be useful for segmenting.  I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this contraption?  Its basically a panel saw jig for a circular saw or router with easily adjustable miter guides.

Any thoughts?

John


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, I thought you meant a well proportioned............


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 2, 2009)

> Oh, I thought you meant a well proportioned............



......pink UNI!!


(Thanks, I'll be here all week)


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks cool, not sure that it's better than a regular old tablesaw though. Similar to others on the market, eurekazone, etc.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 2, 2009)

That's cool looking. I wonder if there are any videos showing it in action?


----------



## VisExp (Jul 2, 2009)

John, my first thought looking at the picture was how would you hold the work down.  The circular saw blade rotates so that it cuts from the underside of the piece towards the top of the piece.  So it is going to want to lift the piece up off the table.  I could understand if you were cutting a sheet of plywood you would have room to hold the workpiece down, but I can't see how you could hold a pen blank down.  

I'm just going by what I see in the picture, but I really don't think this is suited for cutting small parts.


----------

